# I need to find the video of Nash Dunking!



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Someone said they have seen a high school clip of Nash dunking....

Is this true?


Is there video of Nash dunking? I'm sure if there is someone has seen it here.

Could you post?


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Video of Nash Dunking!*

Darn you. So misleading!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Fixed.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

who needs dunking

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ElOPidqIBr4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ElOPidqIBr4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

when u can throw it up like that.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

The Magician,


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Pretty hard to find one. Keep running across videos of Nash getting dunked over and of course him with Amare in the 2005 dunk contest. I know he has a dunk contest in his charity game though (highly doubt he participates).

Maybe they need to set him up with those guys that come out during half time with the trampolines and do the big dunks with the Gorilla.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I wonder if he can even dunk? Horny couldn't dunk.


----------



## HandyMan (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll check my dunk vids :biggrin:


----------



## MORRISON3 (Aug 6, 2006)

This is all ludacris.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> Nash went north of the rim in Monday's practice. Nash dunked left-handed twice and finished an alley-oop pass from Bell after D'Antoni asked Nash, "Am I lying to people that you can dunk?"
> 
> "I think he surprised himself," D'Antoni said.




I just read that in an article. I've never seen Nash dunk or try to.


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

In an interview with GOD a few years back, he said he first dunked the ball in the 9th or 10th grade or something like that. So, yes he can dunk if he wants to expend some energy.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

numb555 said:


> In an interview with GOD a few years back, he said he first dunked the ball in the 9th or 10th grade or something like that. So, yes he can dunk if he wants to expend some energy.


God = Pat Burke, get your facts straight.

Steve Nash is merely a messenger of the truth, the Gospel of Burke.


----------

